# Actor Robin Williams.. dead at 63.



## JustOne (Aug 12, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 12, 2014)

Very sad news, one very funny man, RIP Robin

[video=youtube;pcnFbCCgTo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pcnFbCCgTo4[/video]


----------



## CMAC (Aug 12, 2014)

shame- the tears of a clown.


----------



## triple_bogey (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP


----------



## LanDog (Aug 12, 2014)

Genuinely one of my favourite actors, Good Morning Vietnam, Dead Poets Society, Good Will Hunting. Incredible actor


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2014)

Just waking up to this news, very sad, especially as its a suspected suicide.

http://news.sky.com/story/1317081/robin-williams-dies-in-suspected-suicide


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh no  

That's very sad 

RIP


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 12, 2014)

So sad. What a talent. Genius...RIP.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2014)

Sad indeed


----------



## Gopher (Aug 12, 2014)

Very sad news.  Not many actors were as versatile as Robin, played both comic and straight roles with equal brilliance.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 12, 2014)

As per Landog, genuinely one of my favs, Good Morning Vietnam is in my top ten films.

Might have to watch Mrs Doubtfire with the kids later, RIP RW.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 12, 2014)

How the Scots invented Golf...........hell no...........we'll build 18 of the '**^^"*'.

Very funny man, sad loss.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP

a true great and I am old enough to remember Mork and Mindy which was brilliant in its day aswell as his many films which could put a smile on your face or a lump in your throat.


----------



## gdunc79 (Aug 12, 2014)

Such sad news. My kids just watched Mrs Doubtfire the other week for the first time and absolutely loved it. An amazing talent. I know nothing about the ins and outs of depression but wish there was some way tragedies like this could be averted.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 12, 2014)

So sad


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 12, 2014)

I lost a very good friend to suicide about 10 years ago. Depression is a thing that affects more people than we ever know. Very sad news. A very talented guy. RIP.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 12, 2014)

A genius, the funniest man on the planet, a truly unique talent. Incredibly sad that he just couldn't cope any more.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2014)

Terrible news. If you get a chance, there is a clip of him talking about golf doing the rounds on social media. Very funny and an apt way to remember him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			I lost a very good friend to suicide about 10 years ago. Depression is a thing that affects more people than we ever know. Very sad news. A very talented guy. RIP.
		
Click to expand...


Depression is still an illness that doesn't get treated seriously enough yet 

I have suffered with it - 3 serious bouts of depression but I was very lucky to be able to see a counseller very quickly whilst in the military

It can take people 6 months to see someone on the NHS and by that time it could be too late


----------



## JCW (Aug 12, 2014)

Great actor , he was on the edge for years , if the report is true then its very sad , I like a show he did in scotland and its about golf , not good at posting the link but you can find it on u tube , RIP


----------



## GB72 (Aug 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Depression is still an illness that doesn't get treated seriously enough yet 

I have suffered with it - 3 serious bouts of depression but I was very lucky to be able to see a counseller very quickly whilst in the military

It can take people 6 months to see someone on the NHS and by that time it could be too late
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, nobody talks about it and too many see it as a case of pulling yourself together. Luckily my wife spotted my problems and my GP had me in counselling in no time at all. So far no repeat bouts.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Agreed, nobody talks about it and too many see it as a case of pulling yourself together. Luckily my wife spotted my problems and my GP had me in counselling in no time at all. So far no repeat bouts.
		
Click to expand...


Good to hear mate - been 9 years for me now , my OH has been my rock 

We have a friend who suffers from it right now , docs just keep pushing her onto the pills - finally she went private to see someone and is now making great strides forward


----------



## GB72 (Aug 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to hear mate - been 9 years for me now , my OH has been my rock 

We have a friend who suffers from it right now , docs just keep pushing her onto the pills - finally she went private to see someone and is now making great strides forward
		
Click to expand...

Mine was only 2 years ago but holding strong. Luckily my GP was not in favour of using pills, preferring to address the root problems with counselling rather than mask them with drugs


----------



## dufferman (Aug 12, 2014)

There are some famous people who die and people feel sad, for the family, for the person, but losing Robin Williams is something else. I've not seen as many people, whether it be on Social Media, radio, TV, online etc express their sadness, which I echo entirely. 

Bicentenial Man is possibly the greatest film I've ever seen, and that is solely down to his performance. He was a true great. I genuinely feel upset that he has gone, especially in these circumstances. Such a shame. 

He has 3 films coming out in the next year or so - the 3rd Night at the Museum, a Christmas movie and one other; a kids movie, I think (as he plays the voice of a dog). It proves that, even when working, wealthy, and with a family around him, depression is still an illness. 

RIP.


----------



## JCW (Aug 12, 2014)

dufferman said:



			There are some famous people who die and people feel sad, for the family, for the person, but losing Robin Williams is something else. I've not seen as many people, whether it be on Social Media, radio, TV, online etc express their sadness, which I echo entirely. 

Bicentenial Man is possibly the greatest film I've ever seen, and that is solely down to his performance. He was a true great. I genuinely feel upset that he has gone, especially in these circumstances. Such a shame. 

He has 3 films coming out in the next year or so - the 3rd Night at the Museum, a Christmas movie and one other; a kids movie, I think (as he plays the voice of a dog). It proves that, even when working, wealthy, and with a family around him, depression is still an illness. 

RIP.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and it can hit you at anytime , everyone has a breaking point and when its reached you know not what is coming next , even the strongest of minds can become weak


----------



## cookelad (Aug 12, 2014)

Normally when a celebrity dies my Facebook thread has the odd mention of "RIP recently deceased celebrity" but just about everybody on my friends list has this morning put approximately the same thing, just shows who the real stars are! 

A tragic loss.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 12, 2014)

Never really found him funny TBH, but he was an incredible actor in his more serious roles. I loved his potrayal in Good Will Hunting and the nutter in 1 hour photo.

It's a sad loss.


----------



## Slab (Aug 12, 2014)

Shame

Was just having a pop at him on Sunday after watching Angriest Man In Brooklyn but will remember him for Bicentennial Man & Good Morning Vietnam among other work


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2014)

Not keen on a lot of American comedians, but Robin William live was superb, absolute genius. Good Morning Vietnam was the perfect showcase for his talents,  but he was great in so many films.

Such a shame that people with such special talents, live with so many demons. Tony Hancock another example.


----------



## Iaing (Aug 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Terrible news. If you get a chance, there is a clip of him talking about golf doing the rounds on social media. Very funny and an apt way to remember him
		
Click to expand...




JCW said:



			Great actor , he was on the edge for years , if the report is true then its very sad , I like a show he did in scotland and its about golf , not good at posting the link but you can find it on u tube , RIP
		
Click to expand...

See post #2

A great shame about Robin Williams. What a funny guy he was.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2014)

CMAC said:



			shame- the tears of a clown.
		
Click to expand...

Discussed exactly that with Mrs BiM before reading this.  RIP.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2014)

Alan Brazil is one low human being ! 

Disgrace what he has blurted on the air about Robin Williams


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Alan Brazil is one low human being ! 

Disgrace what he has blurted on the air about Robin Williams
		
Click to expand...

Just googled what the muppet [Alan Brazil] said, his comment was quite insensitive.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Aug 13, 2014)

So sad for a man of great talents who gave such pleasure to so many.

Alladin was a favourite movie in our house and me and my little boy (now 20) just loved Robin William's amazing performance as the genie.

I have experience of depression in my family. Its impact tends to be under estimated. In too many cases it can be a fatal illness.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 13, 2014)

He was brilliant!

What a sad loss.

There was genius in everything he did. Like Monty Python, there are so many quotes that spring to mind. One of my favourites was from the animated film, Fern Gully, in which he did the voice over for Batty Koda....After crashing, his wings had got wrapped around his head... "I'm blind, I'm blind!!"... as his wings drop..."It's a miracle, I can see."

Tears of laughter, and now tears of sadness. RIP Robin.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 13, 2014)

Just listened to Brazil's comments - has no sympathy. Well thank goodness it's not you then Alan you are extremely lucky not to be in that dark hole.
Hope his kids or family have no testing times because they won't get much support from Alan. Very sad.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Alan Brazil is one low human being ! 

Disgrace what he has blurted on the air about Robin Williams
		
Click to expand...

Whilst there is no real excuse for what he said, I can understand where he is coming from with such a statement (although I don't agree). Instead of comdemning him though, we should educate people with similar views to help them understand what depression is and how it affects people.

I always used to think that people who committed suicide were selfish, but after speaking to my mother-in-law who tried to take her own life it became apparent that when you are in that place you simply don't think of others, you just want the pain to stop. Whilst I still struggle to empathise with such a view point (because I have never been depressed) I can see that although the act itself is selfish, it isn't something they can control.

Instead of calling for Brazil to be sacked, people should be getting him to come out and say, "I know I was wrong, I apologise" and using his medium to better educate and get people to talk about suicide and depression. We are all fallible and make statements that we probably shouldn't. The best answer is this is to get people to see the otherside of the coin.

Education not condemnation etc. etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			RIP

a true great and I am old enough to remember Mork and Mindy which was brilliant in its day asbwell as his many films which could put a smile on your face or a lump in your throat.
		
Click to expand...

It was - I just loved M&M - sad news indeed.  

Hopefully a silver lining will be a little better appreciation of mental illness - in all of it's forms.  

Take care wherever you are RW - just don't make them angels laugh too much as we don't want too many falling off of their clouds and landing down here


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 13, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Whilst there is no real excuse for what he said, I can understand where he is coming from with such a statement (although I don't agree). Instead of comdemning him though, we should educate people with similar views to help them understand what depression is and how it affects people.

I always used to think that people who committed suicide were selfish, but after speaking to my mother-in-law who tried to take her own life it became apparent that when you are in that place you simply don't think of others, you just want the pain to stop. Whilst I still struggle to empathise with such a view point (because I have never been depressed) I can see that although the act itself is selfish, it isn't something they can control.

Instead of calling for Brazil to be sacked, people should be getting him to come out and say, "I know I was wrong, I apologise" and using his medium to better educate and get people to talk about suicide and depression. We are all fallible and make statements that we probably shouldn't. The best answer is this is to get people to see the otherside of the coin.

Education not condemnation etc. etc.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, from what I have seen, Mr Brazil is beyond being educated. 

However, he will not be sacked as far too many of his audience think he is doing a good job. Perhaps says more about them than about him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Sadly, from what I have seen, Mr Brazil is beyond being educated. 

However, he will not be sacked as far too many of his audience think he is doing a good job. Perhaps says more about them than about him.
		
Click to expand...

What he said is his opinion - and it is a valid view - whether it is insensitive is another matter altogether. Sack him? - really?  

On news last night I heard a comment from Mel Gibson about this as he attended a film premier - and his words could easily be interpreted as somewhat insensitive if you so wished to interpret them in that way.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 13, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What he said is his opinion - and it is a valid view - whether it is insensitive is another matter altogether. Sack him? - really?  

On news last night I heard a comment from Mel Gibson about this as he attended a film premier - and his words could easily be interpreted as somewhat insensitive if you so wished to interpret them in that way.
		
Click to expand...

Not looked at Brazil's comments as probably upsetting but agree about Mel Gibson and surprised there hasn't been more said regarding his comments. My immediate reaction was that "he should have stuck around longer" was a critcism...isn't he a bit of a "hardcore" religious type?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 13, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What he said is his opinion - and it is a valid view - whether it is insensitive is another matter altogether. Sack him? - really?  

On news last night I heard a comment from Mel Gibson about this as he attended a film premier - and his words could easily be interpreted as somewhat insensitive if you so wished to interpret them in that way.
		
Click to expand...

I did not advocate he should be sacked, merely pointed out that it would be a long wait for those anticipating his enlightenment

Of course he is entitled to his opinion although he should perhaps realise that a responsibility exists, when broadcasting, to engage brain before operating mouth. This is not, after all, his first gaffe.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I did not advocate he should be sacked, merely pointed out that it would be a long wait for those anticipating his enlightenment

Of course he is entitled to his opinion although he should perhaps realise that a responsibility exists, when broadcasting, to engage brain before operating mouth. This is not, after all, his first gaffe.
		
Click to expand...

No but some have advocated sacking.  And this isn't really a gaffe though - it's just his valid (if uninformed) opinion.  And one that I suspect quite a lot of folk would subscribe to - including Mel Gibson I suspect.  

Others might say that as an alcoholic he just made his depression worse and as alcoholism is just lack of willpower then he brought it upon himself.

A lack of understanding of mental health problems (including alcoholism) can lead some folks to have develop and hold pretty unsympathetic views - and not a lot of compassion for those suffering.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm guess it's elsewhere that people are demanding Brazil is sacked 

As for educating him - well if anyone has ever listened to him he is beyond educating - he is contraversial for a reason - so people notice him. He is a first class clown he looks for the reaction and lives of it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guess it's elsewhere that people are demanding Brazil is sacked 

As for educating him - well if anyone has ever listened to him he is beyond educating - he is contraversial for a reason - so people notice him. He is a first class clown he looks for the reaction and lives of it
		
Click to expand...

Brazil has history for making gaffes but this is a huge one. He can't be educated and is looking for a reaction. I can't see him getting sacked though


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 13, 2014)

Frank Maloney is the new favourite to reprise the Mrs Doubtfire role in the upcoming sequel I hear.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 14, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Whilst there is no real excuse for what he said, I can understand where he is coming from with such a statement (although I don't agree). Instead of comdemning him though, we should educate people with similar views to help them understand what depression is and how it affects people.

I always used to think that people who committed suicide were selfish, but after speaking to my mother-in-law who tried to take her own life it became apparent that when you are in that place you simply don't think of others, you just want the pain to stop. Whilst I still struggle to empathise with such a view point (because I have never been depressed) I can see that although the act itself is selfish, it isn't something they can control.

Instead of calling for Brazil to be sacked, people should be getting him to come out and say, "I know I was wrong, I apologise" and using his medium to better educate and get people to talk about suicide and depression. We are all fallible and make statements that we probably shouldn't. The best answer is this is to get people to see the otherside of the coin.

Education not condemnation etc. etc.
		
Click to expand...

I have discussed suicide with quiet a few people and will probably continue to for the rest of my life. The thought process behind suicide is complex and multifaceted.

Sometimes the thoughts behind suicidal ideation are selfish, such as wanting to to teach others a lesson.  

Sometime it's like your mother in law and they simply see no other way and are thinking of nothing but a way to make the pain stop because everything they have tried has failed and this is the last resort. 

The most I've heard though is variations on "they'll be better off without me" which in my eyes is the opposite of selfish.

*Suicide is a often a permanent solution to a temporary problem. You can find help in a multitude of places if you talk about it. Friends, family, your G.P.  Anyone who plans to take their life then please consider talking to someone first. If you are at this point you've got little to lose by talking to someone and could gain a hell of a lot. 

http://www.samaritans.org/   08457 90 90 90*


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 14, 2014)

I have experienced an extended family member committing suicide and one of my own children suffering from depression such that they have made threats and attempts to end their life.  The stress living with this is beyond comprehension and the frustration of not being able to do something that stops the cycle can drag you into depression.

My experience is that all you can do is let people know that you love them and will always be there in their darkest moments.   I thought Robin was a very special person and he could get  his message over through his special medium of acting.    It's so sad that he thought  ending his life was the only way out of his current circumstances.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I have experienced an extended family member committing suicide and one of my own children suffering from depression such that they have made threats and attempts to end their life.  The stress living with this is beyond comprehension and the frustration of not being able to do something that stops the cycle can drag you into depression.

My experience is that all you can do is let people know that you love them and will always be there in their darkest moments.   I thought Robin was a very special person and he could get  his message over through his special medium of acting.    It's so sad that he thought  ending his life was the only way out of his current circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

...and as he relapsed after 20yrs sober his drinking is likely to have been serious.  I have heard that the alcoholic mind almost attempts to play 'catch-up' after a period of sobriety - and as likely happened for Amy Winehouse and Peaches Geldof (albeit with drugs as well) the body and mind cannot cope perhaps as it once could - and as he was suffering depression the combination here seems to have been fatal.


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wife has released a statement today stating he had been sober for a while, but he was suffering from early parkinsons.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-28796277


----------



## Wayman (Aug 14, 2014)

Such sad news rip


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 15, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			Frank Maloney is the new favourite to reprise the Mrs Doubtfire role in the upcoming sequel I hear.
		
Click to expand...

In a picture in all the papers of Kellie Maloney she bore a remarkable resemblance to one of our lady members 

Anyway Robin Williams - seems he had been sober (thank goodness) - but wife reports he had been diagnosed as having Parkinson's Disease.  Would have been devastating for him.


----------

